# GHRP6 and GHF 1-29 Mixing and Dosing HELP



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning Guys,

Got the GHRP6 and GHF 1-29 this morning, just need to get a few things clear in my head about mixing and dosing, have read PScarbs thread about this, yet still confused, which doesnt take much for me as im a complete thick Mother F'er  plus cant find anything which helps me

So my GHRP6 Vial is 5MCG, been told to mix this with 2ML of Bac Water, and draw back on an insulin needle up to the 5, 3 x a day, same with the GHF 1-29 2MCG Mix 2ML and do the same again. *Is this correct ?? Also can it be mixed in the same needle? or does this require 2 seperate shots*

*
*

*
**USE SIMPLE LANGUAGE TO EXPALIN MIXING QUANTITIES AS IM THICK*

*
*

*
**Dosing in the Morning before food, and waiting at least 30 mins before taking any in.*

*
*

*
Dosing again Post work out, again waiting 30 Mins*

*
*

*
Dosing again before Bed*

*
*

*
*Is there another way to do this as I eat forst thing when I wake up, and i'll be storing the Vials in my car in a fridge, so not really easy to go out and shoot myself, plus I work. And Also I cant really be nipping out to inject myself late at night the GF would be like WTF is he doing, so can someone offer an alterantive method of administration.

Thanks Guys

Yours Sincerley the Nooob


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I am doing 4ius of GH in the morning and 100 mgc of IGF 1r3 post work out, the day I dont i will jab it in the morning. Simple


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> I am doing 4ius of GH in the morning and 100 mgc of IGF 1r3 post work out, the day I dont i will jab it in the morning. Simple


So you just do it twice a day, when you say 4 Ius, im im mixing 2ml of water with a 5mcg vial how many is 4ius on a insulin needle (number )


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php use that & you can't go wrong


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> So you just do it twice a day, when you say 4 Ius, im im mixing 2ml of water with a 5mcg vial how many is 4ius on a insulin needle (number )


i am running Hyge HGH, 4 ius a day in the morning , and the IGF I am just going with a single shot of 100 mcg's post work out, the vials are 100mcg x 25 so the dosage "they" say should be between 80 and 100. I will use a 1 ml pin and mix it with 2 on the needle of bacteriostatic water. The Turbovital vials are 100 mcg so it makes it easy

I also Have GHRP 6 but I am going to try this after i have used the IGF


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php use that & you can't go wrong


Cheers, but whats a Units per tick mark


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Also need to know if this can be taken any time in the morning, rather than first thing, and after workout, and skip the bedtime one ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Mix 2.5ml BAC WATER with the GHRP. This will make 100mcg in 5IU.

Mix 2ml Bac Water with the GHF. This will make 100mcg in 10IU.

Your dosing amount and timing are fine and remember no food 30 mins before or after the injection.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> Mix 2.5ml BAC WATER with the GHRP. This will make 100mcg in 5IU.
> 
> Mix 2ml Bac Water with the GHF. This will make 100mcg in 10IU.
> 
> Your dosing amount and timing are fine and remember no food 30 mins before or after the injection.


Was hoping you would see this MRL  you speak my language, Simples lol

So I will struggle to take at night before bed, so what do you recommend ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Also need to know if this can be taken any time in the morning, rather than first thing, and after workout, and skip the bedtime one ??


It can be taken at anytime but the recomended times are to utilise the effects of the peptides to their maximum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Was hoping you would see this MRL  you speak my language, Simples lol
> 
> So I will struggle to take at night before bed, so what do you recommend ?


Any particular reason why you cant take this before bed? Im only asking as i believe from what ive read that this is probably the most important injection because as you know your body repairs and recovers itself while you sleep and this is when the peptides work their best.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> Any particular reason why you cant take this before bed? Im only asking as i believe from what ive read that this is probably the most important injection because as you know your body repairs and recovers itself while you sleep and this is when the peptides work their best.


Just dont want the Girlfriend to see me injecting, plus dont fancy hunger pains when im lying in bed

So 5iu is the number 50 on a Insulin needle


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Just dont want the Girlfriend to see me injecting, plus dont fancy hunger pains when im lying in bed
> 
> So 5iu is the number 5 on a Insulin needle, so im taking 3 x 5 a day


Ah right, out of curiousity how do you manage to hide the peptides in the fridge without your gf finding them :s

If your planning on using 100mcg of each per injection then you need to:

Draw 5IU's of the GHRP into the syringe. (Im not sure of the marks your talking about as ive only ever used slin pins which have the units marked on them from 0-100 Units)

Once you have drawn the 5IU's of GHRP you can use the same needle to draw in the GHF but you will need 10IU's of this, so on the syringe it should read 15IU's because of the 5IU's of GHRP thats already in there.

I tend to make my 3 injections the night before so they are all ready and waiting for me the next day. Its alot easier if you prefill! Just make sure everything goes back in the fridge untill you are about to use them.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> Ah right, out of curiousity how do you manage to hide the peptides in the fridge without your gf finding them :s
> 
> If your planning on using 100mcg of each per injection then you need to:
> 
> ...


I have an electric cool box in my car ;-)

Also yes the insulin needle is marked 0-100 sorrym so 5 ius is 50 on the needle. so im taking 15ius at once, i guess it will have to be two seperate injections each time as the insulin needles only goes up to 10ius (100 units)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do your insulin needles go from 0 - 100iu? if they do then each small tick is 2iu if you mix 3ml of Bac water in the vial 3 of these ticks will give you 100mcg, the GRF is in 2mg vials so by adding 2ml to this vial 5 of these ticks(10 on the insulin pin) will give you 100mcg of Mod GRF.

you can mix both in the same slin pin.

as for timing you can use these peptides just once in the day but the results will be much better the more you jab, you have to leave 20minutes before you eat so not to effect the GH release the optimum times are when you wake, PWO, before bed.....if you cannot do it at these times then so be it but just make sure you inject with no food for 20minutes and not within 3hrs of your last jab.

i am using clinical grade peptides at the moment 5 x day and the difference is unreal within one week.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> I have an electric cool box in my car ;-)
> 
> Also yes the insulin needle is marked 0-100 sorrym so 5 ius is 50 on the needle. so im taking 15ius at once, i guess it will have to be two seperate injections each time as the insulin needles only goes up to 10ius (100 units)


Just to clarify, 1-100 on the slin pins is 1-100IU's, you will only need 1 injection each time because you will only be using 15IU's total which is less than a quarter of the syringe! I know it doesnt look like much but its right.

Got a bit worried about you after reading the last comment lol


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Whoops. Just took up to 50 on the needle. So I've just took 500mcg in one go haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Whoops. Just took up to 50 on the needle. So I've just took 500mcg in one go haha


Dont think you need to rush too A&E but your lucky it wasnt slin!!!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

cheers Carbs and MRL,

I now understand, told you I was thick

So when you say the difference is unreal carbs in what way ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nocarbs said:


> I have an electric cool box in my car ;-)
> 
> Also yes the insulin needle is marked 0-100 sorrym so 5 ius is 50 on the needle. so im taking 15ius at once, i guess it will have to be two seperate injections each time as the insulin needles only goes up to 10ius (100 units)


no 5iu is just over the second small tick...

just to check..........you have a 5mg vial of GHRP-6 yes? so that is 5000mcg in total, you have mixed this with 2ml of Bac water? on a standard insulin pin you have both small and large black ticks the large black ones are numbered 10, 20, 30.....90, 100 yes? this indicates 10iu increments, the small ticks are 2 iu increments.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no 5iu is just over the second small tick...
> 
> just to check..........you have a 5mg vial of GHRP-6 yes? so that is 5000mcg in total, you have mixed this with 2ml of Bac water? on a standard insulin pin you have both small and large black ticks the large black ones are numbered 10, 20, 30.....90, 100 yes? this indicates 10iu increments, the small ticks are 2 iu increments.


Yes thats correct carbs 5mg of GHRP and2mg of GHF 1-29 both mixed with 2.5 ML of water.

Wasnt aware I was taken 3.5 more than the reccommend dose, I did with my first jab as i took WAYYYY to much,

But each one will be 5uis of GHRP and10ius of GHF, not 15ius each time of GHRP


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Out of curiosity, if the peptides need to be refrigerated up until you inject, what do you do for the PWO jab? Jab it as soon as you get home?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so 5mg vial of GHRP-6 and a 2mg vial of GRF both mixed with 2.5ml of water.

5mg = 5000mcg / 25 = 200mcg per 10iu on a slin pin, you are taking 5iu = 100mcg

2mg = 2000mcg / 25 = 80mcg per 10iu on a slin pin, you are taking 10iu's = 80mcg

so your total dose per injection is 100iu of GHRP-6/80mcg of GRF


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Out of curiosity, if the peptides need to be refrigerated up until you inject, what do you do for the PWO jab? Jab it as soon as you get home?


Yes thats what i do, i only live 1 mile from the gym so its only a 5 min drive. Its not essential to keep in refridgerated right up untill you need it. A couple of hours at room temperature shouldnt damage it too much.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

engllishboy said:


> Out of curiosity, if the peptides need to be refrigerated up until you inject, what do you do for the PWO jab? Jab it as soon as you get home?


when mixed with Bac water they will be fine in room temp for a few days.....

a side note, unused and unmixed peptides should be kept in the freezer(do not refreeze after thawed though this can damage the peptide)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> ok so 5mg vial of GHRP-6 and a 2mg vial of GRF both mixed with 2.5ml of water.
> 
> 5mg = 5000mcg / 25 = 200mcg per 10iu on a slin pin, you are taking 5iu = 100mcg
> 
> ...


Pscarb meant 100mcg of GHRP-6 not 100IU's of GHRP-6 LOL

Im only mentioning as the OP has already mistakenly injected 50IU so just wanted to make sure he didnt misunderstand


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> when mixed with Bac water they will be fine in room temp for a few days.....
> 
> a side note, unused and unmixed peptides should be kept in the freezer(do not refreeze after thawed though this can damage the peptide)


Is keeping the unmixed peptide in the freezer nessessary ??? if they arent in the freezer does this damage it ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Is keeping the unmixed peptide in the freezer nessessary ??? if they arent in the freezer does this damage it ?


Yes it is important as it keeps the peptide in good order and extends the shelf life. If kept unfrozen the life and quality of the peptide will be comprimised. Pscarb is very knowledgable on peptides and could probably tell you the difference in degrading speed between being kept in the fridge as opposed to the freezer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MrL said:


> Pscarb meant 100mcg of GHRP-6 not 100IU's of GHRP-6 LOL
> 
> Im only mentioning as the OP has already mistakenly injected 50IU so just wanted to make sure he didnt misunderstand


yea i know  good pick up



Nocarbs said:


> Is keeping the unmixed peptide in the freezer nessessary ??? if they arent in the freezer does this damage it ?





MrL said:


> Yes it is important as it keeps the peptide in good order and extends the shelf life. If kept unfrozen the life and quality of the peptide will be comprimised. Pscarb is very knowledgable on peptides and could probably tell you the difference in degrading speed between being kept in the fridge as opposed to the freezer.


as MrL has said it will help keep the quality of the peptide.....will it degrade, Yes will you be able to tell probably not unless you are using clinical grade which i doubt, in my opinion you should do everything to get the most out of the peptide....


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

freezing the peptide isnt an option for me as i dont have that facility to do such a thing.

whats the expected life of each unconsituted vial if not froze ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> freezing the peptide isnt an option for me as i dont have that facility to do such a thing.
> 
> whats the expected life of each unconsituted vial if not froze ?


I may be wrong about this but if its not frozen i think its 2 -3 months.

This link may be of some use to you.

http://gmjbodybuilding.com/aas-peptides-30/guide-ghrps-ghrhs-419/


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> I may be wrong about this but if its not frozen i think its 2 -3 months


If thats the case then I only have a months supply, I but it when I need it rather than in bulk


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> If thats the case then I only have a months supply, I but it when I need it rather than in bulk


If thats the case, simply keeping it in the fridge should be fine.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Last a v long time refrigerated so long as it isn't reconstituted.


----------

